

Start-ups are the new rock'n’roll - and they're in danger of losing their souls - Joeboy
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/sep/20/start-ups-rock-roll

======
l33tbro
God this is a piss-poor load of rubbish. Horseshit like "startup shirts are
the new band shirts". who's your crack dealer? Definitely laced with chili
powder.

A terribly hyperbolic article that misses the point of why syart-ups are
popular with the kids, which is:

Post-GFc exonomic uncertainty. \+ Decline of the graduate job market \+ The
Zuckerbeeg/Karp archetype / gold-rush mentality.

